

99% is a Bitch, 100% is a Breeze - apedley
http://www.drsukhi.com/99-is-a-bitch-100-is-a-breeze

======
gte910h
This 100% ideal is crap. You'll die alone and of heart disease by 50 if you do
that.

A somewhat balanced life, heavily tilted towards your endeavor, is a much more
likely to pan out over the course of time.

You don't hear about those stories as much, as they're not really noteworthy,
but are a much more reasonable and common way companies are built. I'm not
saying you live a 9-5 existence with full certainty, but "sacrifice
everything" is just stupid as a life plan.

------
wccrawford
To be 100%, you have to be willing to forego -anything else- for it. If your
wife demands you take a vacation, but the One Thing demands you also, you
don't wake the vacation. (And possibly lose the wife.)

With that in mind, how easy is 100% really? Very few of us have 1 over-riding
thing that means more than any other thing, no matter what.

We're all capable of it. We're all capable of walling off the rest of the
world and concentrating on 1 thing only. But most people don't want to. Most
people want a life, not a fixation.

------
david927
How do you know when you're going 100% on the wrong thing?

* I have a friend who has committed the last five years or more to his system. It's good but not great, in my opinion, and while he has made some traction, paid users, etc. I feel like he's going nowhere with it. I don't tell him, of course.

* I have another friend who spent more than a decade on some technology. It seems to me earth-shaking stuff, but it's become a bete noire to almost everyone who knows him because they think he should have given up already.

------
idiot
I think the author of the linked article is a whore as many "life teachers"
are.

